# Strikeforce Challengers 13



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce Challengers 13

Date: Jan 07, 2011 10 PM EST
Location: Nashville, Tenn.
Venue: Nashville Municipal Auditorium
Broadcast: Showtime












> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Tarec Saffiedine vs. Tyron Woodley
> * Devin Cole vs. Daniel Cormier
> ...










​




> The co-headliners for the next Strikeforce Challengers event are set.
> 
> Strikeforce Challengers 13 features welterweights Tyron Woodley (7-0 MMA, 5-0 SF) vs. Tarec Saffiedine (10-2 MMA, 2-0 SF) and heavyweights Daniel Cormier (6-0 MMA, 3-0 SF) vs. Devin Cole (18-8-1 MMA, 0-0 SF).
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

This is actually a very impressive Challengers card.

OSP looked great in his last fight a few weeks ago.
Cormier and Woodley are both up and coming wrestlers with crazy potential. Will definitely be watching this one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This maybe one of the first ShoMMA cards I get to see since the series started. I've only seen a few Strikeforce cards since it started being broadcast on Showtime. Now my girlfriend has Showtime and I'm taking advantage of that!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

WAR Saffiedine!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Preview of tomorrow night's show:



> Strikeforce Challengers 13 will take place on Friday, January 7th from the Nashville Municipal Auditorium in Nashville, Tennessee, live on Showtime at 11:00 PM EST. The event will be headlined by a clash of highly-touted welterweight prospects as NCAA All-American wrestler Tyron Woodley looks to extend his undefeated streak to eight wins as he battles Team Quest fighter Tarec Saffiedine in the main event of the evening.
> 
> Also appearing on the card, former Olympic wrestler Daniel Cormier continues his tear through the ranks as he takes on knockout threat Devin Cole. Ovince St. Preux, Ron "Abongo" Humphrey, women's Muay Thai great Julia Budd, and Olympic Judo player and Brazilian jiu-jitsu black belt Rhadi Ferguson will also be featured on the main card.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What weight is the women's fight at?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

145, thanks edited that in there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So this could be a contender match for Cyborg's next victim?:thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So this could be a contender match for Cyborg's next victim?:thumb02:


They will probably just tell a 125er to eat donuts for a month and put her in there against Cyborg.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

This really is quite a good card for a Challengers card

Saffiedine vs Woodley
Cole vs Cormier
Humphrey vs OSP

all good quality fights to have on there, these kind of fight would of usually been on there main event cards not so long back, in fact this could on paper be the best Challengers card I have ever seen them pull out.

Another sign of this moving forward in the right direction for SF when they have have 3 fights like this on a challengers card and save space on the main event cards for bigger draw match ups.

I dont know about you guys but I used to count down the days till the next UFC event, put what SF has lined up so far this year has me counting down the days till there next events.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This really is quite a good card for a Challengers card
> 
> Saffiedine vs Woodley
> Cole vs Cormier
> ...


Abongo isn't any good and Cole's record suggests he is a can but I haven't seen any of his recent fights. Strikeforce booked those fights because they expect both of those guys to lose. This card is bad the Mainevent is just really good for one of their challengers cards.

I am a big Saffiedine fan and I would rather watch Dunham/Guillard and Hominick/Roop which are on the next free UFC show over this fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

osmium said:


> Abongo isn't any good and Cole's record suggests he is a can but I haven't seen any of his recent fights. Strikeforce booked those fights because they expect both of those guys to lose. This card is bad the Mainevent is just really good for one of their challengers cards.
> 
> I am a big Saffiedine fan and I would rather watch Dunham/Guillard and Hominick/Roop which are on the next free UFC show over this fight.


I was never comparing it to the UFC versus cards which I agree are miles ahead, dam sometimes I like the versus cards more than the main events and I agree Dunham vs Guillard is one great fight on paper.

I was just saying that compared to what SF challengers card are like this is way above usual standards, lets be honest SF don't have the quantity of fighters to give Challengers cards close to the level of Versus cards, but that does not mean this is not another step in the right direction.

Recent activity at SF makes me think there is more at play that what is been revealed behind the scenes, look at how many prelims there are for example, they must be looking to further bring some new talent in going on that number of prelims, Showtime I think must of give them some reassurance about the future to allow them to expand the way they are doing so currently.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Tarec is a live dog here... Trains with Team Quest so his TDD should be continually improving, solid stand-up... and Woodley is grossly overrated. Dude gassed horribly against Coy; and lost that fight imho.


And yeah, this is as solid a SF Challengers card as I've ever seen... looking forward to it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ovince has terrible striking defense. What does he think sticking both of his arms out like a zombie with his chin up is going to do for him? Some really fast standups in this fight too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That ref made babies cry.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I scored it 30-29 woodley, sure am glad I stayed up to watch that hugfest.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think I have ever been as bored with an event as I was with this one. The women's fight was an entertaining ko. Cormier was very composed but his skillset hasn't really come together yet. Humphrey vs OSP was bad. Humphrey's striking is bad and his ground game nonexistant. OSP's striking was marginally better and his wrestling was decent but he has apparently never actually trained bjj a day in his life. His triangle was awful and no chance of finishing anyone. His arm triangle was useless since he didn't know how to lock it in. The main event was horrible. Woodley lay and prayed. More like clinch and gay. He did nothing offensive besides pretend to be a human blanket. No grinding gnp or submission attempts. Not even trying to pass guard. All he did was clinch, get a takedown, and defend against submission's till his opponent got up.

Thank god I didn't pay for this crap.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

What I learned from this Challengers event...

SF announcers still suck. I get it -- they're company guys, but they make Joe Rogan seem objective.

They're really pushing this "OSP" crap. No one is buying that BS.

Abongo is a dumbass. Giving up dominant position for one of his _great_ submission attempts. Then later couldn't even finish using his signature choke. LOL. 

The ref in that Abongo fight must have had money on Abongo. Standing them up wen St. Preux was working in his guard.

SF lost the footage of Fedor vs Werdum apparently. I love how they barely mentioned Werdum when discussing the tournament. He's the guy that just beat their meal ticket, so I get it, but I hope Werdum f*cks sh*t up again with that kinda of lack of respect. I'd probably dying from LOLZ if Werdum went and beat both Overeem and Fedor in the tournament.

Still not impressed with Woodley. Dude bores the sh*t out of me and still seems to have a horrible gas tank. Looked like he was a weight class above Tarec and could only manage to hump him against the cage... Best athlete in mma my ass Miletich.

Tarec is progressing nicely at Quest. Love his TDD development, and savvy sub attempts. Looking forward to see how he comes along in future fights.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SigFig said:


> What I learned from this Challengers event...
> 
> SF announcers still suck. I get it -- they're company guys, but they make Joe Rogan seem objective.
> 
> ...


Hahaha yeah, that fedor promo was real special. I don't want Werdum to beat Overeem though I want to see The Reem bludgeon Fedor into retirement and cause all of his fans to cry again. 

I agree I don't like Woodley and don't think he is anything special. Tarec isn't either but he is fun to watch usually and is clearly improving with every fight. I think Tarec is going to end up being the new Lytle in the ufc in a few years. A really solid well rounded WW gatekeeper who puts on entertaining fights.

Pat alternates between really good and insightful and saying things that make zero sense at all.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

osmium said:


> Hahaha yeah, that fedor promo was real special. *I don't want Werdum to beat Overeem though I want to see The Reem bludgeon Fedor into retirement and cause all of his fans to cry again. *
> 
> I agree I don't like Woodley and don't think he is anything special. Tarec isn't either but he is fun to watch usually and is clearly improving with every fight. I think Tarec is going to end up being the new Lytle in the ufc in a few years. A really solid well rounded WW gatekeeper who puts on entertaining fights.
> 
> Pat alternates between really good and insightful and saying things that make zero sense at all.


Ok, I'll be happy either way :thumb03:

Though, if Fedor is slated for the Reem, he may come down with a mysterious illness that prevents that fight...

And agree about Tarec -- never will be top caliber in the world rankings, but a solid gatekeeper -- good analogy to Lytle.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You would be happy with what either way? Either way with an alternate fight it looks like there might be a freebee into the championships or another round. As for Tarec, I would rather be a gatekeeper in the UFC then in Strikeforce!


----------

